# Wolves have 5 draft picks in '09



## Spoiled Milk (Jun 22, 2009)

I doubt they'll be using ALL of them, some of them will probably be traded. Or move up? Or will they do like Portland did on the draft night a couple years ago?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They should try to trade 18, 28, 45 and 47 for another lottery pick, so they have three. Maybe New Jersey would bite.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

what was the point of drafting 3 pg's in the first round? 
i think it was just to piss everyone else off. hahaha. they're all gonna be good though, although you may want to build aroud rubio.

rubio= nash
flynn=iverson
lawson=billups


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I sort of liked the draft for Minnesota. I think they got two very good players at 5 and 6. However, I'm having trouble seeing how they are going to be able to learn to play with each other at this stage in their development.

PG: Ricky Rubio...Sebastian Telfair...Bobby Brown
SG: Jonny Flynn...Wayne Ellington
SF: Ryan Gomes...Corey Brewer
PF: Kevin Love...Craig Smith
C: Al Jefferson...Darius Songaila...Etan Thomas

It looks like that will essentially be their lineup this year. They certainly won't be winning too many games. You've just got to hope that Jefferson is at full strength, Love improves, and Rubio, Flynn and Ellington show some promise.

IR: Oleksiy Pecherov, Brian Cardinal, Mark Madsen


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I can't see Flynn at SG at all.

But I'm hearing rumors (unsubstantiated so far) that Rubio will at least start the next season in Spain. Unless his current club is willing to come down on the buyout clause, it won't be worth the risk to him to come over at fifth pick money. His current contract would give him less than $250K next season...if he comes up with a major injury before his rookie contract is done, he could end up losing money.

Hopefully this gets sorted out. The kid obviously wants to play in the NBA. 

I have to wonder if the 'Wolves knew they were getting themselves into this situation, and that's the reason why they hedged their bets by taking Flynn at #6.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Rubio's father says he is going to stay in Spain.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Avid 'Cuse fan here, so you guys may be seeing a lot of me in the future. I'm kind of pissed that it looks like Rubio's staying in Spain another year; I was looking forward to seeing if that would work. Though building around a two point guard offense without a head coach still seems more than a little odd. If Rubio had Flynn's strength and/or athleticism or Flynn were Rubio's height things would be really interesting. As is, I wouldn't be surprised if we never saw Rubio in a Wolves uni, though.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wolves fked up with all, but the Flynn pick. Calathes won't be over for a while, possibly same with Rubio and I doubt the Dutch dude even sniffs pre-season playing time.

I guess getting the Bobcats first next year is good enough for Ellingotn.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

For what it's worth, they picked Calathes for Dallas. I'm with you on the Dutch kid though.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

Via ESPN:



> The only options Ricky Rubio is currently considering are playing in Minnesota or returning to DKV Joventut, sources said on Tuesday.
> 
> If Rubio had been a top-three pick, he could have more easily afforded to pay Joventut to release him, a source said. But the difference in salary between third and fifth in the draft is roughly $600,000 a year. Joventut reportedly is asking for no less than $4 million for his release.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't see Flynn playing shooting guard. Wolves gonna trade him if they get Rubio from Europe. 

Via Yahoo!:


> David Kahn is planning a trip to Spain to meet DKV Joventut officials about lowering the steep $6.6 million buyout clause in draft pick Ricky Rubio’s contract, sources with knowledge of Kahn’s plans told Yahoo! Sports on Wednesday.
> 
> Kahn will meet with Rubio and his family on the trip, the sources said, but the journey’s primary objective is to work with the European team about finding a way to get Rubio to the T’wolves this season.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Rubio is satan...Win with Flynn


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Flynn is gon be nice. Just watch. 

Im really liking this pick-up for the Wolves. It's good to have a leader at the PG position, and Flynn is just that. 'Flynn to Jefferson!', I can hear it now... lol Hopefully they can get some good value out of Rubio whenever he comes over. He's a good future asset.


----------

